# TIMING BELT HELP



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I HAVE A PROBLEM ALIGNING A TIMING BELT IN 89 NISSAN MAXIMA. THE BELT DIDN'T BREAK AND THE ENGINE RAN FINE PRIOR TO BELT REMOVAL. THE HEADS WERE REMOVED TO BE SHAVED. I HELD THE SPROCKETS SO THEY WOULDN'T TURN WHEN I REMOVED THEM. THE CRANK HAS NOT BE MOVED SINCE REMOVING THE BELT. WHEN THE HEADS WERE REMOVED THE NO. 1 & 4 PISTONS WERE AT THE TOP OF THE BLOCK. WHEN I PLACE THE SPROCKETTS BACK ON THE CAMS THE RIGHT ONE (FRONT) IS ON THE MARK ON THE BACK PLATE, BUT THE LEFT ONE (FIREWALL SIDE) IS 180 DEGREES OPPOSITE THE MARK ON THE BACK PLATE.
I CONFUSED - IF I PLACE THE BELT BACK ON AND ROTATE THE THE CRANK, WILL THESE ALIGN TO THE PROPER MARKS OR DO I I HAVE A PROBLEM. SUPPOSEDLY I CANT TURN THE CAM INDEPENTLY TO ALIGN TO MARKS. ANY ADVISE WOULD BE APPRECIATED


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Turn the crank about 20 degrees from TDC so that you're sure all pistons are out of the way, then you can turn the cam by hand and line it up.. once the cams are lined up, rotate the crank back into position and put the belt on.
once you get the belt on and tensioned, stick your alignment shims and crank pulley back on and start the car up. make sure it runs before you put all the covers back on. I fit doesn't start, then you need to pull the belt off and rotate one of the cams a full turn and put it back together.

Try that and see what happens.


----------

